
Why CAFEBABE? - hardmath123
https://www.artima.com/insidejvm/whyCAFEBABE.html
======
hardmath123
See also: [http://radio-weblogs.com/0100490/2003/01/28.html](http://radio-
weblogs.com/0100490/2003/01/28.html)

